# Morton says no TQ for bacon.



## SmokinEdge (Jan 16, 2021)

Ran across this researching Morton’s sugar cure. I guess it’s been discontinued, but then I read this from their web page on tender quick. The last paragraph says Morton does not recommend TQ for pork belly or bacon! I wonder if this is a CYA given the USDA requirement for bacon is 10% stitch pumping 120ppm nitrite with erythorbate or ascorbic acid and no nitrates can be used, or dry curing. Just guessing, but WTH? Folks have successfully cured pork belly with TQ for many years.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2021)

Morton's Tender quick has nitrate in it as well, and nitrate is prohibited for use in bacon because of the potential for nitrosamine formation when frying at elevated temperatures. USDA only allows nitrite and mix must include erythorbate which will oxide nitrites and nitrates and help prevent nitrosamine formation.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 16, 2021)

That’s what I’m saying and thinking about this. Plus the fact that USDA does not allow more than 120 ppm nitrite. Everyone making homemade bacon is working off of 156ppm TQ may even be a bit higher. This statement from Morton just surprised me. I haven’t seen it before.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That’s what I’m saying and thinking about this. Plus the fact that USDA does not allow more than 120 ppm nitrite. Everyone making homemade bacon is working off of 156ppm TQ may even be a bit higher. This statement from Morton just surprised me. I haven’t seen it before.


From USDA website
"*How much nitrite can be used in curing bacon?*
The USDA is responsible for monitoring the proper use of nitrite by meat processors. While sodium nitrite cannot exceed 200 ppm going into dry-cured bacon, sodium nitrite cannot exceed 120 ppm for both pumped and immersion-cured bacon."


----------

